# school rant.



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

Okay so I'm a sophomore in high school. It's a public high school. And of course high school people smoke, they shouldn't but they do and I respect that like it's your choice. Well we have teachers at our school and some of them are smokers/dippers/do whatever type people, teachers are regular people too they do whatever OUTSIDE OF SCHOOL. One of my teachers has been a smoker for like 7 years and they talk about how they wait until after school to smoke because they just don't have time in the day to smoke. Ok a teacher can wait 7 hours to smoke a cigaret. Today I go into the girls bath room and it REAKS of smoke and it wasn't just today every single day it REAKS of smoke. Usually the girls use the last two stalls well today all the stalls were taken but one of the last ones so I had to use the bathroom really bad so I just forced my self to go. You know how Nasty bathrooms are so I covered my seat with toilet paper did my business washed my hands and then left. I was maybe in the bathroom like 2-3 minutes? Not that long but when I got back to class i smelled like I smoked a whole pack of cigarets and of course I don't smoke so it smells 10x worse to me. And I was forced Togo the rest of the day smelling like smoke. Today we had a drug bust at our school for marijuana and it just amazes me how they can catch kids selling weed but they can't catch them smoking. The LEAST the smokers can do is just wait until school is over, it is ridiculous!!!!!!!


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Perhaps go to your administration? I teach at a school (it's private, but we still have some of the same issues as public schools) and I know for a fact that if a certain place in the school started smelling of smoke, we'd post someone around to catch people, teachers would also be asked to start tracking when students left their classes and see if we could catch the "perp" that way. Has anyone else at your school complained about this before? I would think with most school campuses being "drug free" this would be a priority for them. As you say, it is not legal for high school student age to smoke anyway.


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

I talked to my parents about it and they said to go to the administrator when I'm smelling of smoke so it's actual proof.


----------

